# Another needless death in the workplace



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Gannett:


> 635802640554345914-635709181717225856-150504-HGRemodels--0009.jpg.rend.hgtvcom.1280.853
> (Photo: HGTV)
> 
> MERRITT ISLAND, Fla. — A man working on a boat dock at the site of the HGTV Dream Home giveaway was electrocuted before falling into the Indian River Lagoon, officials reported.
> ...


no real details yet I guess. I hope it was accidental and not caused by some phoney TV deadline. 

In any case, another damn shame.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

I saw that in the news this morning , I wonder if the salt water contributed more to it


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Haste kills.


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

My first question is well... was he licensed? I also wonder if he was working rushed or if it was a mechanical failure he had no way to know of.


----------

